# I have been busy today



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

I made Sophie a new pink ruffled sweater dress, made her a new brown and green bed, and I crocheted her a new orange ball...:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's so adorable in her new dress!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is a beauty and you are so talented!
How is the ball made, is it stuffed with anything?


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

bonsmom said:


> She is a beauty and you are so talented!
> How is the ball made, is it stuffed with anything?


It has poly filling in it. It is crocheted very tightly and then stuffed. She likes it because she can pick it up with her teeth. She will chase it all over the room.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lisa - you're so talented. :chili::chili: The dress is adorable, as is the bed. :thumbsup::thumbsup: And what a good idea for a ball she can grab.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you made all these today:smstarz: wow, I love the bed it looks so soft:tender: and the dress and all are awesome.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is too cute


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: Amazing! That would take me several months & it would not look like that! I am NOT a seamstress!
How old is Sophie? It is hard for me to keep up w/everyone's ages. She looks like a little baby-so sweet. Happy playing Ms. Sophie. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sophiesmama said:


> I made Sophie a new pink ruffled sweater dress, made her a new brown and green bed, and I crocheted her a new orange ball...:wub::wub:



Oh Lisa you are SO TALENTED, your Sophie is such a baby doll, so cute:wub: and so is that dress. I sew too_. _Did you use a pattern for the bed (if so which brand) or make it up on your own. I want to make one for my Sammie. LOVE IT. :aktion033: I cannot crochet though. I wish I would have paid attention when my Mother tried to teach me, but :w00t: she told me I better to stick to the sewing machine.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is one lucky fluff to have you as a mommy. You did a wonderful job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, great job. i'm impressed you did that in one day.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> She is one lucky fluff to have you as a mommy. You did a wonderful job. :thumbsup:


*
oh my gosh Mary, I love your siggy picture. how sweet!*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, I am totally impressed. I love the bed and the dress looks so cute on such a cute fluff:thumbsup:


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

You should sell those beds. I'd buy!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa, you are very talented! Such beautiful items! I bet it's very rewarding to make all of those things for your baby to enjoy. Sophie looks adorable!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

omg Lisa you are so very talented ! She looks like a sweet angel in her new outfit and the bed is gorgeous and unique ! I love crocheted items but I have no idea on how to.
Such a beautiful picture :wub:
Jenna


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

If you don't mind I'd love to know how you made the bed if you would PM me the steps


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is awesome! Your work is so beautiful and Sophie is gorgeous!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woah! you are SO TALENTED!! everything looks so pretty!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sophie is adorable! No wonder you spent so much time making these beautiful items! Love them all esp the little dress. You are very talented and she's the perfect little model.


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

*Bed directions.*

I just bought a yard of two colors of fleece. I used the really soft stuff with raised dots for the top. I think people call it Minky online. Then I cut as big a cirlce as I could get to fit on each piece. Pin them WRONG sides togeter, to hold them together. Then cut 1.5 inch wide by 4 inches deep strips. Tie them in knots. Make them pretty tight, but not too thight, because fleece will tear. Stuff it when you have about 5 strips left untied. Then finish tieing them together. SUPER easy!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

You are extremely talented!! LOVE the bed!!!


----------



## Lunasmom (May 23, 2011)

oh I want to make a bed like that!! It's so cute!! Thanks for sharing! 

How do you wash it? Can you put it in the washing machine?


----------



## sophiesmama (Mar 13, 2011)

Lunasmom said:


> oh I want to make a bed like that!! It's so cute!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> How do you wash it? Can you put it in the washing machine?


I have a front load washer so I just throw them in and then dry them.:wub:

I am not sure you should wash them in a washer with an agggitator or not...


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lisa, you're so creative and talented! Great job! :aktion033:

Sophie looks gorgeous in her new dress! Such a sweet princess! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

super  love it and love your girl even more :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Your baby is so adorable:wub: All the things you made are just precious. So, when do you start taking orders? :HistericalSmiley:


----------

